
The New Atheists' Narrow Worldview - robg
http://chronicle.com/article/The-New-Athe-ists-Nar-row/126027/
======
sambeau
"don't underestimate opiates. They can be highly inspirational and consoling.
After all, a drunken man is usually a little happier than a sober one"

This is the crux of the argument presented here. Really.

